# [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren



## derseppl (22. September 2009)

*[HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community!

Viele kennen es... Vielleicht musste man selber diese Erfahrung machen oder ein Freund zeichnete sich durch besondere handwerkliche Ungeschicktheit aus  

Einmal nicht aufgepasst bei der Kühlermontage auf der CPU oder dem Chipsatz und schon ist es passiert: Man rutscht mit einem spitzen Gegenstand ab und beschädigt die Leiterbahnen auf dem Mainboard. 
Dies sollte man natürlich möglichst durch vorsichtige Handhabung vermeiden. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass dies nicht so oft passiert, aber für all diejenigen die das "Glück" haben/hatten, wollte ich eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen das Mainboard vielleicht noch zu retten.

Eins vorweg:
*Ich gebe hier keine Garantie, dass man sein Mainboard durch diese Reparatur retten kann. Jeder sollte sich zudem klarmachen, dass durch die Inbetriebnahme des reparierten Mainboards evtl. andere Komponenten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen bzw. zerstört werden könnten! Alle Handlungen geschehen deshalb auf eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung!*


*Das Arbeitswerkzeug**:*

Ersteinmal eine sehr gut beleuchtete ESD-gerechte Unterlage. Am besten ist das für den Heimanwender durch die Mainboardtüte realisierbar, die als Untergrund dient, sowie alle Tischlampen die zur Verfügung stehen  .

Dann sollte man sich folgende Sachen bereitlegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- eine sehr feine Pinzette oder Nadel (sollte gut griffig sein, damit man sauber arbeiten kann)
- eine Lupe
- Isopropanol (Feuerzeugbenzin geht auch  ) und ein Reinigungstuch
- einen Radiergummi(stift)

und natürlich das Wichtigste: ein Lackstift. Der Lackstift darf auf keinen Fall leiten! Zu finden bei jedem Autozubehörladen (am besten ist durchsichtig). Alternativ geht ein Edding 750. Hier gibt es aber keinen durchsichtigen 


*Vorabinformationen:*

Bei einer Leiterplatte ist es zulässig, dass bei EINER Leiterbahn der Lack beschädigt, d.h. das Kupfer der Leitbahn zu sehen ist. Hierbei ist ein Kurzschluss nicht möglich wenn in der näheren Umgebung keine weitere offene Leiterbahn vorhanden ist. Hier ist eine Reparatur nicht zwingend notwendig, ich empfehle es aber trotzdem.

Zwei beschädigte Leiterbahnen nebeneinander sehen jedoch anders aus. Hierbei ist es möglich, dass kleine Kupferrreste zwischen den beiden offenen Leiterbahnen einen Kurzschluss verursachen. Dieser kann ganz harmlos sein (das Board startet nicht mehr) oder inreparable Schäden an der Hardware verursachen. Hier ist ein Austausch des Boards oder eine Reparatur zwingend notwendig!

Falls eine Leiterbahn vollständig durchtrennt ist, kann man auch noch versuchen diese zu retten. Hierzu benötigt man etwas Silberleitlack. Ist der Kratzer jedoch so tief, dass die komplette erste Schicht der Leiterplatte weg ist, ist fast nichts mehr zu retten. Ich erkläre aber dennoch am Ende wie es vielleicht gehen könnte. 

Zusätzlich sind, grob gesagt, zwei verschiedene Arten von Leiterbahnen vorzufinden: normale, relativ dünne, die auf dem Board eigentlich überall zu finden sind und sogenannte HF(High Frequenzy)-Leiterbahnen. Die normalen Leiterbahnen kann man reparieren. Durch die HF-Leiterbahnen fließt besonders viel Strom und sind deshalb ungefähr doppel bis dreifach so dick. Sind diese beschädigt rate ich von einer Reparatur dringend ab! Hier müsst ihr also in den sauren Apfel beißen. 


*Die Ausgangslage:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes säubert man die betroffenen Stellen mit dem Isopropanol/Feuerzeugbenzin und dem Tuch um den "Schmutz" und alle evtl vorhandenen Kupferrückstände zwischen den Leiterbahnen zu entfernen.
Ist dies ersteinmal erledigt erhält man einen Überblick über das Ausmaß der Zerstörung 

Jetzt gilt es festzustellen wie tief der Kratzer ist und ob die Leiterbahn noch intakt ist. Hierzu nehmt ich die Pinzette/Nadel und kratzt VORSICHTIG ein bisschen Lack vor und hinter der beschädigten Stelle von der Leiterbahn ab. Das sollte dann ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht ihr mit der Lupe ran und untersucht die Stelle. Wichtig ist folgendes: Ist die Leiterbahn durchtrennt (kein Kupfer an dem Kratzer mehr zu sehen)? Kontrolliert dies bei allen beschädigten Leiterbahnen.

*
Falls keine Leiterbahnen durchtrennt sind:*

Nun müsst ihr, falls mehrere Leiterbahnen nebeneinander offen sind, mit der Pinzette/Nadel zwischen den Leiterbahnen ebenfalls vorsichtig entlanggehen um evlt festgesetztes Kupfer zu entfernen. Falls die Leiterbahn durchtrennt ist, lest unten weiter 

Als letztes geht ihr mehrmals mit dem Radiergummi in einer Richtung entlang der Leiterbahnen um alle leitenden Reste mitzunehmen. Anschließend alles mit dem Isopropanol/Feuerzeugbenzin reinigen.
Nun kontrolliert Ihr alles nocheinmal genau unter der Lupe ob jede Leiterbahn durchgängig verbunden ist und ob keine Leiterbahnen nebeneinander verbunden sind.

Seid ihr damit fertig nimmt ihr nun den Lackstift und dürft erstmal schütteln und schütteln und anschließend auf einem leeren Blatt "pumpen" bis der Lack endlich zutage tritt.
Anschließend mit vorsichtigen Tupfern die offenen Stellen versiegeln. Zieht den Lackstift vielleicht auch noch entlang der Leiterbahn, damit der Zwischenraum zwischen den Leiterbahnen mit dem Lack gefüllt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die offenen Leiterbahnen habe ich nur zu Demonstrationszwecken offen gelassen.

Jetzt heißt es ersteinmal warten und trockenen lassen. Ihr könnt die Tischlampe auch knapp über den Stellen platzieren, die Wärme hilft nämlich beim trocknen.

Am Schluss sieht das ganze so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Falls Leiterbahnen durchtrennt sind:*

Bitte beachtet: Keine der beiden folgenden Reperaturen habe ich schon durchgeführt, von dem her kann ich nur die Möglichkeiten nennen die existieren.

_Eine oder mehrere Leiterbahnen können vollständig durchtrennt worden sein._ 
In diesem Fall kann man versuchen die Verbindung mit Silberleitlack an der durchtrennten Stelle wiederherzustellen. Dabei sollte möglichst vorsichtig und sauber gearbeitet werden, damit nur die gewollte Verbindung hergestellt wird. Klebt hier um die Stelle alles ab oder arbeitet mit dem Lackstift um zu isolieren.
Man kann die durchtrennten Leiterbahnen auch mit Lötzinn und Lötkolben verbinden: (Danke hierbei an Saab-FAN und rehacomp)


Saab-FAN schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich konnte die Leiterbahnen mit Lötzinn und nem Lötkolben reparieren und habe keine Probleme mit meinem OC gehabt, das vorher immer stabil lief.
> 
> Allerdings hält das Lötzinn nicht wirklich gut, sodass der Transfer von einem Gehäuse in ein anders ne erneute Reparatur nötig machte.
> ...





rehacomp schrieb:


> Verkohlen tut da nix, die Platine ist sehr gut hitze beständig, bzw Lötzinn braucht nicht al zu hohe temps zum schmelzen. Aber bitte paasenden Lötkolben verweden (Feine Spitze, Leistung ca 30W). Elektronik, nicht Dachdeckerkolben.
> 
> Hab ich damals nach einem Kurzen gemacht, da hat sich die Kupferbahn in beide Richtungen leicht aufgerollt. Board lief nach der Lötarbeit wieder.




Ist jedoch der Kratzer so tief, dass die zweite Leiterplattenschicht angekratzt ist, ist diese Methode nicht anzuwenden. Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es noch: Den Kratzer vollständig mit Lack auszufüllen um zu isolieren und anschließend eine Verbindung zwischen zwei anderen Punkten auf der Leiterbahn herzustellen.
Das ist nur sehr sehr bedingt empfehlenswert weil z.B. die Leiterbahnen von den Arbeitsspeicherslots exakt gleich lang sein müssen. Inwieweit sich nämlich diese Reperatur auf das Board auswirkt ist nicht vorherzusehen. Das Risiko andere Komponenten zu zerstören ist hier sehr hoch wenn ihr das Board wieder in Betrieb nehmt.


*Das Schlusswort:*

Durch diese versuchte Reperatur habe ich schon drei verschiedene Boards von Bekannten retten können. Diese laufen einwandfrei und ohne Ausfälle. Das kann sich jedoch nur um Glück handeln 
_Testet deshalb nach diesem Eingriff das System ausreichend auf Stabilität!_

Falls noch Fragen offen sind oder weitere Informationen erwünscht sind, versuche ich diese möglichst zu beantworten.
*Weiterhin möchte ich euch bitten, bei Fehlern meinerseits mich zu berichtigen oder mir fehlende Informationen mitzuteilen, damit ich dies ändern/nachtragen kann.
* 

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und viel Glück bei der Arbeit


----------



## Kreisverkehr (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

"Der Lackstift MUSS nicht leitend sein."
Bedeutet es, dass der Lack auch leiten kann, oder eher: Der Lackstift darf NICHT leitend sein?

Nochwas: Wenn ich jetzt auf diese Art Leiterbahnen repariere, die grade nicht durchtrennt wurden: Durch das Isolieren wurde doch der Querschnitt an dieser Stelle veringert
=> Mehr Widerstand und Hitzeentwicklung sollten doch dann die Folge sein.

Is dieser Einwand nur theoretischer Natur, weils in der Praxis wurscht ist?

Ansonsten: 

Is auch mal eine schöne Anleitung, vor allem bei Kühlern wie dem IFX-14 hätts mich fast schon mehrmals erwischt...


----------



## JackOnell (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Nicht schlecht sollte mann fürn Notfall mal speichern


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Funktioniert bei alter Hardware zwar hervorragend, aber bei neueren Produkten eher nicht, da so ziemlich alles zeitkritisch ist...


----------



## CentaX (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Kreisverkehr: Bei meinem technischen Verständnis dürfte er leitend sein, muss aber nicht zwingenderweise sein^^ Man will das ganze dann ja nur "versiegeln"...

(e: Ok, hier steht Müll, siehe ein Post drunter )

Tolle Anleitung, derseppl, so wirst du vielleicht einigen Leuten ne ganze Menge Geld ersparen


----------



## derseppl (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

@Kreisverkehr
Also der Lack darf auf keinen Fall leiten (deshalb "muss").
Ich hab es deshalb hingeschrieben, weil es auch Lacke/Lackstifte gibt, welche elektrisch leitfähig sind. Diese darf man nicht verwenden, das es sonst zu einem Kurzschluss zwischen den beiden, nebeneinander liegenden, Leiterbahnen kommt (was man durch das isolieren ja gerade zu verhindern versucht).

Zu deiner Frage:
Das ist genau der Fall, warum beschädigte HF-Leiterbahnen das Board in der Regel automatisch schrotten bzw untauglich machen. 

Bei normalen Leiterbahnen ist das im Regelfall kein Problem. Wenn man nur das Kupfer offengelegt hat (also nur den Lack beschädigt hat) verändert das natürlich nichts an der Leiterbahn und sollte nur möglichst wieder isoliert werden. 
Bei den Kratzern, die du auf meinen Bilder siehst ist schon ein bisschen mehr abgetragen worden. Den Unterschied wird man nur bemerken wenn etwas instabil ist oder gar nicht mehr läuft. Anders weiß ich nicht bei welcher Leiterbahn die Abtragung von Kupfer Folgen hat oder nicht. Kann ja von Leiterbahn zu Leiterbahn unterschiedlich sein.

Bei der Herstellung einer Leiterplatte ist es übrigens so, dass die Schichtdicke und der Querschnitt der Leiterbahnen nie exakt gleich groß ist. Das heißt hier sind von Board zu Board schon Unterschiede in der Beschaffenheit. 
Genauso wie während der Herstellung einer Leiterplatte sicher einige beschädigt werden. Die werden dann nicht einfach verschrottet (bestimmte Leiterplatten sind irsinnig teuer - unbestückt! ) sondern da kommt warscheinlich einfach Lack drüber und werden einfach elektrisch getestet 

Um deine Frage nun zu beantworten: Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es zu vernachlässigen. Meine reparierten Boards laufen nämlich absolut stabil und ohne Probleme 


Ja ich glaub es hat früher einige mehr erwischt als die Backplatten der Boards größtenteils noch verklebt waren 

@JackOnell
Danke 

@Stefan Payne
Ja du hast Recht, aber was ist schon für die Ewigkeit. 
Also beschädigte Leiterbahnen werden auch in den großen Firmen "nur" repariert. Diese haben aber warscheinlich einen speziellen Lack bzw den Original-Lack.
Das gezeigte Board ist btw ein DFI Lanparty UT nF4 SLI-D.

@Centax
Nein, der Lack darf auf keinen Fall leiten. *g* Wir wollen nämlich den originalen Lack, der die Leiterbahnen voneinander isoliert, ersetzen.
Das war genau mein Ansporn


----------



## Saab-FAN (26. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Ich habe mal mein Mainboard (noch ein AthlonXP-Mainboard mit nForce2 Chipsatz) geschrottet. Bin mit dem Schraubendreher abgerutscht und hab 2 Leiterbahnen durchtrennt. 
Ich konnte die Leiterbahnen mit Lötzinn und nem Lötkolben reparieren und habe keine Probleme mit meinem OC gehabt, das vorher immer stabil lief. 
Allerdings hält das Lötzinn nicht wirklich gut, sodass der Transfer von einem Gehäuse in ein anders ne erneute Reparatur nötig machte. 
Also: Man kann es versuchen, die Leiterbahnen zu reparieren, aber es ist n ziemliches Glückspiel und man braucht ne verdammt ruhige Hand, um nicht 2 Leiterbahnen zusammen zu löten. Die sind nämlich ziemlich dünn und sehr dicht nebeneinander.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Gut, danke. Hätte nicht unbedingt gedacht, dass die Non-HF-Leiterbahnen in der Hinsicht unkritisch sind und sich gut reparieren lassen 

Du rätst davon ab, die Leiterbahnen zum Ram hin nach einer Beschädigung zu reparieren: Selbst schon derartiges gestestet?

@ Saab-FAN

Wie wirkt sich denn das heiße Lötzinn auf die Umgebung der beschädigten Stelle aus? Verkohlungen oder derartiges?


----------



## rehacomp (28. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Gut, danke. Hätte nicht unbedingt gedacht, dass die Non-HF-Leiterbahnen in der Hinsicht unkritisch sind und sich gut reparieren lassen
> 
> Du rätst davon ab, die Leiterbahnen zum Ram hin nach einer Beschädigung zu reparieren: Selbst schon derartiges gestestet?
> 
> ...



Verkohlen tut da nix, die Platine ist sehr gut hitze beständig, bzw Lötzinn braucht nicht al zu hohe temps zum schmelzen. Aber bitte paasenden Lötkolben verweden (Feine Spitze, Leistung ca 30W). Elektronik, nicht Dachdeckerkolben.

Hab ich damals nach einem Kurzen gemacht, da hat sich die Kupferbahn in beide Richtungen leicht aufgerollt. Board lief nach der Lötarbeit wieder.


----------



## derseppl (28. September 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

@ Kreisverkehr

Eine generelle Aussage lässt sich leider nicht treffen. Also es kann durchaus sein, dass man auch nach einer perfekten Arbeit ein unstabiles Board hat. 
Selber habe ich nur "offene" Leiterbahnen von den Ram-Bänken ohne weitere Probleme überpinselt. Durchtrennte Leiterbahnen habe ich noch nie gehabt.
Also die Leiterbahnen von den Ram-Slots sind, soweit ich weiß, genau wie alle anderen. Ich würde bloß nicht versuchen diese zu überbrücken, da, wie oben geschrieben, die Länge genau gleich bleiben muss. Welche Folgen das dann hätte, weiß ich jedoch nicht 

@ Saab-Fan/rehacomp

Interessant zu wissen. Dann werde ich das mal nachtragen wenn es bei euch geklappt hat.


----------



## Tgt79 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Funktioniert das eigentlich auch bei Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## derseppl (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Keine Ahnung. Kannst du ein Bild davon machen? Ich kann mir nämlich grad nicht vorstellen, wo man bei den Arbeitsspeichermodulen Leiterbahnen durchtrennen kann.


----------



## maGic (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Hallo

das Medthode mit lötzinn funktioniert nur wenn Risse nicht so groß.

bei Große Risse (ab 0,2mm bei 0,1mm Leiterbahndicke) ist unmöglich mit lötzinn zu überbrücken.

Eine Tipp: nihmt Litze (flexible Kabeln) und so abisoliert dass es ca 10-20 mm lang ist.
Es wird so biegen dass nur eine dünne Drähte anlöten kann
Anschließend wird einzelne Adern/Drähte auf blanke Kupfer liegen und löten.

Die ist viel stabiler als Mothode mit nur Lötzinn


----------



## Nyuki (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Hallo,Super Thread!!!
Ich hab schon geposted aber Photos kann ich nicht mehr machen.Ich versuch es zu beschreiben.
Der Komplette Schaden ist ca.1 - 1.2mm gross
Ok Ich sehe jetzt eine einen kleinen 0.1mm Kupferpunkt unter der Leiterbahn wenn ich genauer hingeschaue fürt der weiter 0.1 mm (auf der gleichen leiterbahn) weiter ,mit leicht angeratzen Lack und mini 0.001 Kupfer Punkt am Ende des Kratzers.Der Kratzer geht weiter zur zweiten Leiterbahn(zwischen den Bahnen nur leicht lack ab) wo ich einen 0.001mm mini Kupfer Punkt sehe auf der Leiterbahn.Die dritte Leiterbahn ist sehr sehr dünn und man sieht das der Lack 0.05mm ab ist aber man sieht kein Kupfer.
Ich hoffe es nicht nicht all zu schlimm. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...terbahn-vom-motherboard-leicht-zerkratzt.html


----------



## Gast12348 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*



derseppl schrieb:


> Bei der Herstellung einer Leiterplatte ist es übrigens so, dass die Schichtdicke und der Querschnitt der Leiterbahnen nie exakt gleich groß ist. Das heißt hier sind von Board zu Board schon Unterschiede in der Beschaffenheit.
> Genauso wie während der Herstellung einer Leiterplatte sicher einige beschädigt werden. Die werden dann nicht einfach verschrottet (bestimmte Leiterplatten sind irsinnig teuer - unbestückt! ) sondern da kommt warscheinlich einfach Lack drüber und werden einfach elektrisch getestet



Auch wenn der beitrag schon über nem Jahr alt ist. 

Das Stimmt nicht was du geschrieben hast ! Die Schichtdicke vom Kupfer hat zwar abweichungen aber die sind im bereich von 1-4mill zulässig. 
Der Querschnitt darf auch keine großen abweichungen haben, besonders bei Finepitch Technik wär das der absolute Horror. Genauso wenig ist es nach der IPC unzulässig defekte Leiterbahnen zu reparieren, wenn eine Platine ein defekt aufweist dann werden diese verschrottet, egal obs ne 10cent Platine ist oder ne 20€ Platine, zumal das teuerste an der Fertigung nicht die Platinen selbst sind, auser es ist jetz vieleicht nen 8 lagen Multilayer mit Buried Vias oder Micro Vias, Hier wär es übrigends Fatal wenn die schichtdicke der einzelnen Layer zwischen den Prepregs arge abweichungen hätten. 

Für die genaueren Tolleranz angaben müst ich mal meine F.E.D bibel rauskrammen. 

Übrigends ich hab 5 jahre als CAD / CAM Techniker in der Leiterplatinen fertigung gearbeitet


----------



## derseppl (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*



dfence schrieb:


> Auch wenn der beitrag schon über nem Jahr alt ist.
> 
> Das Stimmt nicht was du geschrieben hast ! Die Schichtdicke vom Kupfer hat zwar abweichungen aber die sind im bereich von 1-4mill zulässig.
> Der Querschnitt darf auch keine großen abweichungen haben, besonders bei Finepitch Technik wär das der absolute Horror. Genauso wenig ist es nach der IPC unzulässig defekte Leiterbahnen zu reparieren, wenn eine Platine ein defekt aufweist dann werden diese verschrottet, egal obs ne 10cent Platine ist oder ne 20€ Platine, zumal das teuerste an der Fertigung nicht die Platinen selbst sind, auser es ist jetz vieleicht nen 8 lagen Multilayer mit Buried Vias oder Micro Vias, Hier wär es übrigends Fatal wenn die schichtdicke der einzelnen Layer zwischen den Prepregs arge abweichungen hätten.
> ...


Ich glaube dir das schon, hast ja schon mal irgendwo gesagt, dass du damit was am Hut hast 

Zugegeben, du hast natürlich Recht  Ich hab das ein bisschen arg falsch formuliert (dachte das reicht hier aus um den groben Sachverhalt zu klären).

Erstmal: Meinst du wirklich die Schichtdicken oder die Leiterbahndicke? Weil "Schicht"dicken sind ja wirklich heikel und die Toleranzen liegen afaik nicht einmal im µm-Bereich wegen der SMT-Fertigung. Darum gings hier ja auch nicht. (Ich hatte übrigens schon einmal 800$ teure Leiterplatten in den Händen. Da durfte wirklich NICHTS dran beschädigt sein oder außerhalb der Specs liegen^^)

Also soweit ich das weiß ist der Querschnitt v.a. eben bei HF-Leiterbahnen entscheidend (Werden die bei PC-Mainboards überhaupt verwendet?). Da darf keinerlei Beschädigung sein, wie ich auch geschrieben habe.

Bei normalen Leiterbahnen weiß ich das nicht, aber zur Vorgehensweise wie das bei *Lack*beschädigung in der Industrie (was ich eigtl. meinte) gemacht wird: 
Einige Leiterplattenserien werden beim Wareneingang 100% geprüft (bei anderen immer nur ein paar pro Charge), dabei finden sich immer wieder Stellen wo der Lack fehlt (entweder eine Fehlstelle oder dadurch, dass die übereinander gestapelt und verschickt werden einfach ein bisschen abgetragen). Bei mechanischen Beschädigungen oder stärkeren Kratzern wird natürlich auch aussortiert und verschrottet. Der Rest wird dann in der Fertigung gemacht.

Übrigens: Nach der Norm (berichtige mich wenn ich falsch liege...) darf ein Leiterbahn auf einer Seite offen sein, bei mehreren oder wenn die komplette Leiterbahn frei liegt ist es nicht zulässig und die Leiterbahn muss mit Lack verschlossen werden. 

Um das nochmal zu dem Punkt hier zurück zu bringen (was ich wohl irgendwie ausdrücken wollte ). Bei den beschriebenen Beschädigungen bei der Lüftermontage hilft nur ausprobieren und testen. In der Industrie ist das bei den Schäden wo ich die Bilder gemacht habe natürlich nicht erlaubt weiterzugeben. 
Mal nur so am Rande. Weist du genau wie das gehandhabt wird/die Toleranzen sind bei Beschädigungen die im Funktionstestest nicht auffallen? Weil 1-4mm.. so dick ist ja die ganze Leiterbahn bei einigen Leiterplatten. Dann könnte ich das noch als "Richtwert" oben in die Anleitung mit reinschreiben.

Wenn du noch weitere Fehler findest oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hast, berichtige mich bitte 

@Nyuki
Ich hab mir die Bilder angesehen, aber nicht wirklich was erkannt  Also wenn Kupfer frei liegt (bzw. Lack ab ist) würd ich auf jeden Fall mit einem Lackstift drüber gehen um das zu isolieren. Funktioniert denn alles bzw. läuft Prime&Furmark stabil? Wenn nicht, hilft warscheinlich nur austauschen, weil dann wirklich irgendwo ein Kontakt geknüpft ist wo keiner sein darf.


----------



## Nyuki (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Alles super zum Glück nichts passiert !


----------



## PCBschaender (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Ja, Hallo Folgendes Problem ich habe letztens bei meinem Pc die backplate vom EK-Waterblocks versucht zu Montieren dabei habe ich die unterleg scheiben aus Gummi bei einem der M4 schrauben vergessen, es hat sich so kratzend angefühlt beim zu drehen also habe ich sofort nach geschaut was da los ist und dann ist mir eine einzige Leiterbahn aufgekratzt aber auch nur die Isolierung und hier zu meiner Frage: du meintest ja man solle dir Fläche mit einem Nicht leitendem Lackstift bearbeiten könntest du mir sagen worauf ich achten muss damit ich wirklich sicher gehen kann dass, der Lackstift zu 100% nicht leitend ist oder mir vielleicht ein paar links schicken falls du welche parat hast 

Danke

LG Der PCB-Schänder


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*



PCBschaender schrieb:


> Ja, Hallo Folgendes Problem ich habe letztens bei meinem Pc die backplate vom EK-Waterblocks versucht zu Montieren dabei habe ich die unterleg scheiben aus Gummi bei einem der M4 schrauben vergessen, es hat sich so kratzend angefühlt beim zu drehen also habe ich sofort nach geschaut was da los ist und dann ist mir eine einzige Leiterbahn aufgekratzt aber auch nur die Isolierung und hier zu meiner Frage: du meintest ja man solle dir Fläche mit einem Nicht leitendem Lackstift bearbeiten könntest du mir sagen worauf ich achten muss damit ich wirklich sicher gehen kann dass, der Lackstift zu 100% nicht leitend ist oder mir vielleicht ein paar links schicken falls du welche parat hast
> 
> Danke
> 
> LG Der PCB-Schänder



Moin!

Als staatl.geprüfter Techniker arbeite ich in der technischen Entwicklungsabteilung eines Leiterplattenherstellers, die u.a. auch maschinell SMD bestückt ( mal den Klugscheisser rauslass  ) kann ich Dir soviel zu deinem Problem sagen:

Wir verwenden bei dem LP-Herstellungsverfahren Lötstopplack ( so heisst der Lack nämlich ) von der Fa.Peters.
ob es den auch für normalsterbliche zu erwerben ist kann ich nicht sagen aber auch nicht auszuschliessen..
dieser Lack ist ein 2K-Lack und wird über ein Ofenprozess auf der LP " gebacken"

Du kannst jeden handelsüblichen 2K-Lack aus dem Bauhaus verwenden, welcher nicht mit Wasser verdünnbar ist.
( warum? Der hält einfach nicht so gut )
1) Schadstelle gründlich reinigen ( Polyalkohole, Isopropanol, etc etc... )
2) mit einem Multimeter ( kann auch ein billiges sein) prüfen ob kein Haarriss entstanden ist 
3) ein wenig Lack DÜNN (!) auftragen ( weniger ist mehr, trocknet auch schneller wenn man schichtweise arbeitet )
4) wichtig : bevor wieder die Gummiunterlegscheiben ( oder Plastikunterlegscheiben ) kommen sicher sein, das die Lackschicht durchgetrocknet ist ( am besten mit Hilfe einer 60 W Lampe eine Weile mit Abstand bestrahlen )
5) Wenn der leichte Fingernagelkratztest der Lack am PCB ( Leiterplatte, hier Mainboard ) hängenbleibt : super alles zusammenschrauben und Funktionstest durchführen
wenn nein: weiter trocknen lassen ggf wieder Lack dünn auftragen

Fertig.

zu den anderen besagten ist noch zu erwähnen das selbst MB eine Herstellungstolleranz von 7-10 % haben müssen um noch "Gut" zu sein.
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob die Schadstelle ( offener Leiterzug durch Kratzer ) auf einem Signalleiterzug oder auf einer Verzögerungsleitung ( das sind diese komisch aussehenden schlangenlinienartigen Leiterzüge ) passiert ist.
Die hier angewendete reparatur ist Schweissen. 
D.h. es wird ein dünner Silberleitdraht oder ein Kupferdraht ( je nach dem ) auf die Leiterplatte über die Schadstelle geschweisst und über ein E-Testgerät ( maschinelles elektrisches Testgerät ) geprüft ob die Anforderungen noch stimmen oder nicht.
Hierbei wird nicht nur der Widerstand gemessen und ob etwas "Kontakt hat oder nicht" sondern auch die Induktivität sowie die Verzögerung.

Nur dürfte unsere Reparaturart erstmal  für den einfachen Homemade-User, der mal eben seine LB repararieren will - nach dem er den ersten Schreck hinter sich gelassen hat und viel Beruhigungskaffee getrunken hat - zu einem nicht möglich sein und zum anderen auch erstmal schlichtweg ziemlich egal sein, ob sein Selbstversuch gelingt oder nicht... 
denn die Platte ist ja schon Schrott... entweder es funtzt wieder oder es bleibt bei einem Neukauf...

Also immer versuchen, schlimmer kanns nicht mehr kommen und wegschmeissen kann man immer noch


----------



## PCBschaender (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Hallo,
Danke für deine Hilfreiche Antwort! 
Klugscheisser braucht man eben halt  
Und noch eine Frage hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung wie ich einen i5 7600k mit einem Z170 Chipset zum laufen bekomme zwar habe ich noch keinen gekauft, habe es aber vor doch laut Asus und co. War es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht möglich die beiden an einander zu schließen bzw. zum laufen zu kriegen also zwar weiß ich schon wie ich ich das Bios updaten kann aber ich habe kein lust mir einen Intel Celeron zu kaufen und dann noch mal einen i5 7600k oder zum nächsten Pc Laden zu laufen und mir das Bios updaten zu lassen weil 50€-60€ für so eine lächerlich einfache Arbeit will ich nicht zahlen und mit 16 hat man halt noch nicht einen Hafen Geld. deswegen Frage ich nach einer anderen Methode. Oder vielleicht habe ich ja die richtige Bios Version? Auf jeden Fall habe ich mir das Mainboard so am 27.12.2016 gekauft im laden leider musste ich ungefähr bis zum 22.1.2017 warten bis das Mainboard da war. Kann es sein das in der Zeit das Bios von den Mainboards geupdatet worden ist? Vielleicht weiß jemand ja mehr!

Lg


----------



## Atlantikhawk (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Wieso?! versteh ich nicht ganz .. der wird doch vom MB supportet

Z170 PRO GAMING | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Bios Update kannst selbst machen 
AAABBBEERRR BITTE NIE NICH DIE VERSION 3016.... 

Dann hast Du die Lacher auf Deiner Seite 
Welche Version hast Du denn derzeit drauf !?

LG


----------



## PCBschaender (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Ich habe zurzeit noch keine Skylake oder Kabylake Cpu drin bzw. sie sind momentan nicht verfügbar, weswegen ich nicht nachschauen kann aber ich denke mal 2020 und falls es hilft ich hab ein ASUS MAXIMUS VIII GENE Z170. Kannst du mir näher erklären warum ich nicht auf 3016 Bios Version updaten soll?
Ich finde es auch echt traurig dass, man die Bios Version nicht notfalls vom Mainboard ablesen kann oder kann man dies und ich weiß es nicht ?
Ich kann dir höchstens die Revision Nummer sagen und die ist 1.03

LG


----------



## Atlantikhawk (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: [HowTo] beschädigte Leiterbahnen reparieren*

Hi!

Also über die Version 3016 brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - wird für dein MB eh nicht unterstützt / angeboten.
Du brachst eher die Version 3007, welche auch für dein CPU-Typ vorgesehen ist.
Naja das man die BIOS-Version auf dem MB nicht ablesen kann ist relativ klar:
Je nach Auslieferungszustand und Zeitraum kann eine andere Version auf dem IC geflasht worden sein.

Dazu muss das System schon laufen...

Kann zwar dein IC auf die Version 3007 welche deine CPU ( wenn du den dann hast ) braucht und unterstützt wird flashen aber eigentlich kannst Du auch Dein System mit der CPU dann starten und selbst das Bios-Update herunterladen / installieren.

ganz wie Du magst...

LG


----------

